# Saturday Watch



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

Just about to take the cat to the vet for his annual jabs (I thnk he knows







)

Still wearing this one this morning










Rich


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

I've always considered the Saturday watch an affront to the human dignity and beyond any despicable words I can find. A 6-pack of Stella helps of course to lower this feeling but still... What I'm wearing right now? at 4.25AM East Coast Canadian Time? Well eat your heart and burn in hell you heartless human being, I'm still on the watch forums and still wear this; may your soul never rest for asking the infamous Saturday question.







:lol: Heartless. Just heartless.


----------



## Russ (Feb 7, 2006)

Dweller to start the day, but DIY later so a switch is on the cards I think.


----------



## angeleye (Dec 25, 2007)

An 80's seiko 5 for me today


----------



## Jonmurgie (Feb 11, 2007)

Off to the shops shortly (oh joy) so will be armed with the Anonimo Millemetri










Will change later as have some work on the car to do!


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Wife's in bed ill, so I will not be wearing this when I do a bit of house work for her


















Mike


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Bullet for me today. I will be experimenting with a few different straps on it throughout the day.


----------



## tranber70 (Mar 24, 2007)

My Rodana today.

Bertrand


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Felt like starting the day with a bit of black & orange (that`ll get Shawn all hot & bothered







)...

*RLT-20, FE cal.5611 17 Jewels*










*Kronos Mission Timer, ETA Quartz Movement*


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

Bathys again for me.

Alasdair


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 19, 2007)

Morning all,

Starting off with the Bathys on my latest homemade strap










Plan to wear something out of my "Stowa box" later










paul


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Felt like starting the day with a bit of black & orange (that`ll get Shawn all hot & bothered
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

still this for me today........

a little bit of orange


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

This old Seiko for me


----------



## USEDMODEL (Mar 26, 2005)

Have to be the golden oldie for me.

1960s Le Cheminant manual fitted with a Peseux 7056 movement.


----------



## williamsat (Feb 21, 2005)

This Timex today.


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

RLT19 today:










Cheers


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

Got this old lady on at the mo.

Just fitted a new crystal, looks great, the caramel colour of the dial has just come alive







I've got new hands to go on, which Nursey and I have aged to match the dial, so watch this space!!

*P.S. Anyone know how to replace hands on one of these??*


----------



## cigar-aficionado (Mar 18, 2008)

My Breitling







Excuse the poor quality photo, not so used to this yet


----------



## langtoftlad (Mar 31, 2007)

Taking the MO for a spin in the sunshine - all the better to catch the blued hands...



















@ Paul - drooling over a Stowa Watch box


----------



## nursegladys (Aug 4, 2006)

wearing this today


















have a good Saturday


----------



## watchnutz (Jan 18, 2008)

46 year old Timex self wind for me today


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Just heading out for the Twickenham Stoop to watch Harlequins v Newcastle Falcons and wearing the Aerospace Co-pilot


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Im wearing my 5513...

A great pic by Hippo


----------



## andytyc (Sep 9, 2006)

My Archimede Pilot Original.

Considering a toshi strap for this? Hey Rich do you do rivets?


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

mrteatime said:


> still this for me today........
> 
> a little bit of orange


the last time I saw something that orange it had a "Jaffa" sticker on it


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

hippo said:


> Got this old lady on at the mo.
> 
> Just fitted a new crystal, looks great, the caramel colour of the dial has just come alive
> 
> ...


 Lovely old bird that one. As for how to fit the new hands ....... well you pull the new ones off with a hand puller (Roy sells them I think), get all fiddly with a pair of fine forceps (think he sells these too), fit the new hands roughly in position (after having refitted the stem/crown & moved the old hands around so that they're at the date changeover point - somewhere near 12 midnight) & then press them into position with a proper hand setter or, as I use, the non-writing end of a ballpoint pen refill! You obviously (at least I hope it's obvious!) have to fit the hour hand first, then the minute hand & then the seconds hand!! You could of course get a watchrepairer to do it for you for not much money - which is what I'd do if you've never worked on a watch before. Hands are small, slim, fiddly & easily damaged, refitting them incorrectly/too forcefully can, I'm sure, damage the watch movement too!

I'm wearing this for the first time in anger today - it's working well & keeping good time. I've changed the rubber strap to a black Nato


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

I've just cleaned the case and movement of this old Seiko 5 - scrubbed up pretty good!



















Might as well clean another one - the weather's blowing up here, and there's not much chance of getting out and about...


----------



## Flashharry (Feb 20, 2007)

I wearing my new arrival



















Phew, my wife has not noticed this small watch on my wrist .......YET


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

After seeing Rich's and Neal's Omega's yesterday I'm going with this today:



















So there, put that in your pipe and smoke it! 














.

Cheers,

Gary


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Off out for beers in a while so have switched over to the Sinn, more solid and can take the odd knock better than the 6105


















BTW Neal glad the Flightmaster arrived safely, looking forward to seeing that next time we do a meet


----------



## Flashharry (Feb 20, 2007)

Agent orange said:


> After seeing Rich's and Neal's Omega's yesterday I'm going with this today:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gary that is a lovely exotic, and another on my ever increasing wish list !!


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Some very very nice stuff on display today gents









Gary,please stop it....Every time I see your pics I get the urge, then it ebbs away and I almost forget about them, then you go and post those pics again damn you!

Nice FM Neal


----------



## Alexus (Apr 9, 2003)

Timex on mesh today...


----------



## Mikrolisk (Jan 23, 2008)

This one:



















A chronometer lever pocket watch from Longines, sold on 25th Oct. 1902 to the vienna distributor "Messrs. Loewith", from there to the vienna watch maker and jeweller Franz Kadliczek (Hauptstrasse 29, Vienna IV). He sold this watch, that made its way to Argentina(!) and from there to me. The serial number in the case dates the watch back to 1901.

The case is very fine silver (0.900), serial number 1172139, a huge enamel dial, Longines calibre 19.71 (labelled by F. Kadliczek), 15 jewels, lever escapement, movement is made for the english speaking market (F/S on balance cock).

Andreas


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

It's a slide rule Saturday for me so going with the Orient.










One of these days I might even try and find out how these bloody things work.

You never know when you'll need to convert nautical miles into kilograms









Andrew


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Nice FM Neal! Great deal too... My 910 is here and will off to Omega this week... they already have my 911.... bloody things...

Well its Sunday 1am here... just home from my mate NCONs birthday dinner... Cheers for a great eve mate!


----------



## KEITHT (Dec 2, 2007)

I was holding back with this, and in truth i am not really wearing it.

But with the big guns out on display, of which i love them all!!!!

I thought i might as well finally unveil this rather rare peice.










Wait for it...wait for it....










I am actually wearing this though.








.

Off to the pub now, i am left work on half a day as i had absolutely bugger all to do again!!!

Keith


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Keith

The PW is way cool! but that hands/indicies combination is superb on that Eterna! way cool!


----------



## Bill B (Apr 4, 2006)

BR 02

Still wearing the same one, two dasy in a row, a record for me:


----------



## Sparky (Nov 2, 2005)

Hi, wearing this new arrival today:

Eterna 500m










Cheers

Mark


----------



## Fulminata (Feb 23, 2008)

Loved the variety on this thread today. Been wearing this one the last couple of days. Still the







in the collection but settling in very nicely. Off to the shops now, so maybe have a change tomorrow.










Enjoy the rest of the day.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Swapped over to these before coming to work...

*Pulsar PJN299-X1 cal.V675-X063*










*ПОЛЕТ АВИАТОР ХРОНОГРАФ 3133 23 КАМНЯ, `СДЕЛАНО В РОССИИ`*

(Poljot Aviator Chronograph, 3133 23 Jewels` Made in Russia`)


----------



## salmonia (Apr 25, 2006)

same watch as yesterday...Le Forban SecuritÃ©-Mer...


----------



## Stanford (Feb 10, 2007)

Been out in a field again so wearing the beater










Will change to the sub date later

p.s. love the Le Forban SecuritÃ©-Mer


----------



## Livius de Balzac (Oct 6, 2006)

Breitling today and JLC for the evening


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

This orange Nato arrived today for my Strange_Too Atlas - perfect for this lovely weather


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

Livius de Balzac said:


> Breitling today and JLC for the evening


Toe curlingly fine; I never thought that I would like a Breitling as much as I do that one!

Exquisite.

Sorry, blame Mr Martell....


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

This Seiko


----------



## rev (Oct 12, 2007)

Still got the 6309 on can't seem to take it off.........................................


----------



## Leebman (Mar 13, 2008)

Been wearing my old rotary today tried to take a photo but it didn't work out.


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

Rev that Seiko still looks great









Changed over to this, for a game of risk and a vodka, or two, or maybe even three!!


----------



## rev (Oct 12, 2007)

hippo said:


> Rev that Seiko still looks great
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cheers Hippo I love the 6309!

Got your hands on yet?

Can't quite make out your pic!

Andy


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

rev said:


> hippo said:
> 
> 
> > Rev that Seiko still looks great
> ...


Not yet, waiting to borrow Jase's tool next week!!!!! Can't wait to get it sorted, nervous about breaking or damaging it to be honest!!!

Heres one with a bit more light!!










And one with a lot more light!!


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

well I'll be different then.

took back my ironman and got a g shock. It's for biking. like the auto back light feature, cool

I Armor AllÂ®'d the car then, er, did the watch, now very shiny lol


----------



## rev (Oct 12, 2007)

hippo said:


> rev said:
> 
> 
> > hippo said:
> ...


Nice mate! ref the hands; I was nervous as hell ref changing but they worked out all right!

sure yours will be fine


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

Toshi said:


> Just about to take the cat to the vet for his annual jabs (I thnk he knows
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that is sooooooooo cool


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

Stuart Davies said:


> This orange Nato arrived today for my Strange_Too Atlas - perfect for this lovely weather


thats a perfect match.......great pic as well


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

mrteatime said:


> Stuart Davies said:
> 
> 
> > This orange Nato arrived today for my Strange_Too Atlas - perfect for this lovely weather
> ...


Thanks Shaun, I took this pic too which you might apreciate


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

Stuart Davies said:


> mrteatime said:
> 
> 
> > Stuart Davies said:
> ...


orange


----------



## Flashharry (Feb 20, 2007)

KEITHT said:


> I was holding back with this, and in truth i am not really wearing it.
> 
> But with the big guns out on display, of which i love them all!!!!
> 
> ...


A couple of great watches there Keith, that Omega PW is a first to me, really unusual piece


----------



## Flashharry (Feb 20, 2007)

Mikrolisk said:


> This one:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Andreas, I don't usually like PW, but that is a real beauty and one that would be a welcome addition to any watch collection, what can I say....Beautiful.


----------

